# Nebengewerbe?



## MyTini (29. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin inzwischen ziemlich verwirrt, weil doch irgendwie jeder etwas anderes sagt.

Frage: Soll ich ein Nebengewerbe anmelden und wenn ja, wie?
Ich male, fotografiere und betreibe Theaterkostüm- und Textildesign. Wenn es möglich ist, verkaufe ich auch etwas. Mein Umsatz ist sehr gering (unter 10.000Euro im Jahr) und deshalb habe ich noch einen Hauptberuf.
Mein Chef hat auch nichts dagegen, wenn ich ein Nebengewerbe anmelden würde. Nur weiss ich nicht so recht, ob ich das soll. Gelte ich als Künstler? Wenn ja, wie läuft das dann, wenn ich was verkaufe und Rechnungen oder Verträge schreiben muss? Wenn nein, wieso nicht und kommt dann das Nebengewerbe in Frage?
Eine Bekannte ist Fotografin und hat sich lediglich eine Umsatzsteuernummer beim Finanzamt geholt, sie ist nirgends eingetragen und empfiehlt mir das auch. Sie meint, es würde anderenfalls zuviel kosten. Stimmt das? Habe ich die gleichen Ausgaben wie beim Gewerbe (Steuern, beiträge, etc.?)

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir nen Tipp geben.
Vielen Dank
Tini


----------



## bfsdasauge (30. September 2004)

Also ein Gewerbe kannst du einfach anmelden, indem du auf deiner Gemeinde einen Gewerbeschein abholst. 

Bei deinen Umsätzen musst du keine Steuern zahlen (weder USt noch Gewerbesteuer). Evtl. muss man da einmalig beim Finanzamt einen entsprechenden Eintrag machen lassen.

Die einzigen Kosten, die ich kenne sind die Mitgliedsgebühren bei der IHK oder der Handwerkskammer. Die Anmeldung bei der Kammer wird automatisch vom Gewerbeamt gemacht. Gleiches gilt für die Sache beim Finanzamt.

Wenn du ein Gewerbe anmeldest musst du immer eine Einkommenssteuererklärung machen. Dazu brauchst du dann die entsprechende Anlage für Gewerbetreibende. Die musst du immer abgeben, solange dein Gewerbe angemeldet ist. Auch wenn du keinen Umsatz machst. Dann muss da halt 0 Euro drinstehen.

Wenn du ein Gewerbe hast, musst du eine einfache Einnahmen/Ausgabenrechnung erstellen (Muß auch mit zur Steuererklärung). Von Vorteil kann sowas sein, wenn man z.B. mehr Ausgaben hat als Einnahmen. Dann kann man nämlich den Verlust aus Gewerbebetrieb von seinen normalen Einkünften abziehen (d.h. man kann seine Steuerzahllast reduzieren). 
Bei einem Umsatz unter 10.000 Euro muss sollte man allerdings mit den Verlusten vorsichtig sein. Je nach Finanzamt und je nach Sachlage kann es nach ein paar Jahren passieren, dass dein Gewerbe als Liebhaberei eingestuft wird. Dann werden alle Verlustverrechnungen rückwirkend wieder aufgelöst. Dass kostet dann entsprechend. Sollte man also > 3 Jahre sein Geschäft auf Verlustbasis betreiben und keinen nennenswerten Umsätze machen, empfiehlt sich die Gewerbeabmeldung.

Wie das ganze bei einem Künstler läuft weiß ich leider nicht. Allerdings wird der Unterschied nicht allzu groß sein


----------



## kasper (30. September 2004)

Als Künstler musst man sich nur beim Finanzamt melden.

Mehr Infos dazu: Ratgeber E-Lancer


----------



## MyTini (30. September 2004)

Super, vielen Dank. Vor allem der Link ist sehr hilfreich.


----------

